
Is posting support for Paris on Facebook narcissistic, or heartfelt? - Vagantem
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/is-posting-support-for-paris-on-facebook-narcissistic-or-heartfelt/2015/11/15/d82ed0d2-8bec-11e5-ae1f-af46b7df8483_story.html?tid=ss_tw
======
boards2x
I find #PrayForParis particularly cynical because we are in the mess we are
because of, mainly, two evangelical christians' little crusade in the middle
east, Bush and Blair. Which not only were never put on trial for war crimes
committed, were able to get away from any level of accountability. It took so
many year for Papi Bush to come out and say his son was an idiot. Imagine how
many lives would have been saved if he had the courage to speak up before.

Also, the right has succeeded in sanitizing and de-contextualizing the
discussion about terrorism, whereby we don't talk anymore about why the world
is where it is today. If we don't accepts the chain of events, but
particularly it religious motivation (directly or indirectly), we're not even
on a path to identify the problem.

A public/international trial of Bush and Blair should be a priority and
probably a first step in reconciliation and accepting the humanity of
everybody, not just Christians.

